# Sand and water play table... mosquitoes not invited! WWYD



## tumblebeee (Jul 27, 2006)

We have a fairly woodsy backyard and do not spray for bugs. This is a challenge in the summertime when the mosquitoes are in full bloom. One of the things we do is make sure to eliminate standing water (where mosquitoes like to lay their eggs). However, I would like to get a sand and water play table for DS this year. How would you handle this? Emptying the table every time would be a waste of water and a PITA if he wants to use it every day. Could I put something in the water like soap, tea tree oil or GSE? Is that safe? How do I make the water unsavory to mosquitoes but not toxic to play in?


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

the thing is tea tree oil would be a bear if it got into their eye, same with eucalyptus oil...

You could try planting citronella plant s next to the water play area and even steeping some leave in the water....

Or you could only leave it up two days a week... say water play is for mon and tues each week thats all... and fill it each monday


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Those things don't come with covers? You could rig it up with a water or air pump to keep the water moving, and then empty it once a week to keep it from growing algae.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

a few drops of dish soap in the water


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

They come with tightly fitted overs. Just cover after every use, and it will be fine.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Interestingly, public mosquito control programs often use vegetable oil as a spray for small ponds and such. Apparently it prevents mosquito-larva respiration. Or just a tight-fitting lid would probably do the job.


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

I use separate sand box and water tables. Not just because of mosquitoes, but dead bugs fall into it, so do leaves and grass and sand--oh my, the amount of sand DS would dump into the water if they were together...







And algae builds up on the sides. I have to clean the table once a week in the hottest part of summer because of the algae, it gets nasty.

DS just brings cups of water from the table to the sand box, they are next to each other on my deck.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

ours came with a cover, but mostly it is a sand table, I only add water when I feel like having a big big mess on my hands.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

Ours is by Little Tikes and came with a cover although I have yet to use it. Dd drinks the water (even though we've asked her not to) so we cannot put anything in it. It's pretty shallow and I find it easier to just dump it out and replace it every day.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

Could you 'save' the water in covered buckets for reuse? Or recycle the water onto your gardens?


----------



## tumblebeee (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow. Great comments, thanks! The table I was looking at is by Naturally Playful and it comes with what looks like a pretty snug cover. I wasn't sure if a cover would be good enough at keeping the buggers out. Maybe that will be enough. Otherwise, maybe some dish soap or baby shampoo will do the trick. I would rather not put anything in the water because DS is still mouthing his toys.


----------



## Lola'smommy (Dec 20, 2007)

That doesn't look like it holds that much water. I know ours doesn't. I don't think it's that big of a deal to empty/refill it. Like PP said, you could use the water on your plants and flowers if you don't want to be wasteful.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We have that one. It holds more water than it looks like it would, and takes a while to fill up with a hose, so I wouldn't want to empty and refill it every day. Between the lid and the water not being still for more than a day, we have never had a mosquito issue.


----------



## tumblebeee (Jul 27, 2006)

Good point! I guess I'll just water the plants with it!


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

We have that sand and water table, also. Not to be negative, but the water never stays as pretty as the pictures. Don't be surprised if it turns into a wet sand/wet sand table on both sides. I've converted ours into a sand table only, and bought a separate water table for DS like this one: http://www.step2.com/product.cfm?product_id=1338

It seems like you'd want to empty the water every few days or so anyway, to clean it out, which would get rid of the bugs, right? I don't know how long mosquitoes are in their various stages of life, though.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

wow! super cool! I want one, I mean, DS wants one!


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

You really should change the water every day. We have to do that at school each day. You definitely don't want to cover it up and leave it till the next day.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Would adding some white vinegar work?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Just bumping to let you fine ladies know that the table is on sale at KMart this week for $65. We might get it, want to check it out in person first. Someone at my waldorf class today suggested building one with a sheet of plywood and two plastic tubs for way cheaper though, and I may try that. We have a really nice sheet in the basement...


----------

